# Stick em rods



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Where are you guys buying these?
I'm wanting to get a wader light but im.assuming they aren't sold at Gander???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I got mine at top water. I think Marburger's sells them. Or you could call up glen and see if you can buy one from him.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I get mine from glen but topwater and marburgers have them.


----------

